# Elektroblok 104-3 not charging the starter battery



## Jodywkmiller (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello there, we have a hymer b544 the Elektroblok seems to be charging the leisure battery fine but is not charging the starter battery. No obvious fuses are blown so at a loss as to what may be wrong. 

Has anyone experienced this problem ?

Thanks Jody


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Jody,

The first thing to check would of course be the fuses which you have already done, just double check if there are any additional fuses located around the starter battery as well as on the EBL you have checked.

If you have any further issues, I recieved the following in an email a little while ago so they may be able to assist further with a diagnosis or repair if required.

We repair all battery Charging units but specialise in the Schaudt Elektroblock, Reich/Burstner E-Box and Nordelettronica units.

We are A & N caravan Services. We don't just repair these units on the bench we can repair them in the vehicle.

Kind regards.
Allan

AandNCaravanServices.co.uk
[email protected]
Allan 07803 072636

You could also consider contacting Schaudt directly for assistance, through their website www.schaudt-gmbh.de or email [email protected].

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a similar setup (EBL 99).

As Chris has said there should be fuses beside the van battery (and leisure but they are not your problem). There are 2 fuses, a large one of around 40 - 50 amps and a small one, usually 2 amps. It could be the small one as I believe it is allied to the charging circuit.


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

*EBL*

I had this happen to my EBL in my Hymer Swing and a kind member on here told me to e-mail a guy called Udo he said unplug the incoming power take out the fuses and switch it on and off very quickly for a couple of minutes, make sure it is not connected to 220v at the time. The EBL can lock up when left on mains charging for too long or to often, HTH

MiK


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Do you have an indicator light which comes on when you are attached to a mains supply?

This light (led) is powered by the EBL charging circuit and if it does not come on when you plug the mains cable in (but everything else is ok) then this indicates that the charging circuit in your EBL is at fault.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jody

Your OP is a bit old so maybe you have solved the problem - but just not reported back.

You did not say what the indications were that led you to think the charger was not charging the vehicle battery.

If it was a zero reading on the ammeter, maybe the battery was fully charged?

Geoff


----------

